# Reptile Shops In The North East



## varmint (Apr 27, 2008)

dose anyone know of any reptile shops in the north east.


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Tropical Team in Team Valley
Penshaw Aquatics in Sunderland, Penshaw
Dunston Aquatics
Northumbrian reptiles in hexham
Animal allsorts in Newcastle

Thats all i can think of.:lol2:

Jag.


----------



## kevrick (Dec 4, 2007)

Alright mate im from south shields aswell just near the town hall. Theres a couple of pet shops in shields that also sell reptiles, harton aquatics and theres a one near mobray road cant remember the name of it. Best place ive been to round here is coast to coast exotics in darlington. Cyber aquatics at team valley sell reptiles aswell. Thats all i know about.


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh,yeah i forgot about coast to coast, and ive been there aswell. Duh.:lol2:


----------



## taylor_ace (Dec 31, 2007)

petshop-petshops-petfoods-pet shops-middlesbrough


----------



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

the one near mowbary road is called 'Fins Paws and Claws'. I live next to it, it's not bad. bit expensive though




kevrick said:


> Alright mate im from south shields aswell just near the town hall. Theres a couple of pet shops in shields that also sell reptiles, harton aquatics and theres a one near mobray road cant remember the name of it. Best place ive been to round here is coast to coast exotics in darlington. Cyber aquatics at team valley sell reptiles aswell. Thats all i know about.


----------



## rjohnson2222 (Mar 26, 2008)

I got my Gecko from the Penshaw store, they where great.


----------



## varmint (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks evry one, snakeman i think i live right nxt to you and kevrick. can i please have your msn addy if u have 1 mine is [email protected]


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

North East Exotics in Middlesbrough is a good shop, they are very helpful too.


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

tropical team in the team valley are very good
Cyber aquatics have only just started doing reps ut seem very good
coast to coast is excellent
Petmania in billingham seem very good
Personally I dont reccomend animal allsorts, I got a leo from there that died of crypto within 3 months and killed my 15 year old male with the same thing ( my fault I know I should have quarantined ut learnt my lesson now))
Dunston aquatics and reptiles have just moved to much bigger premises and always have good stuff.
Thats as many as i can think worth mentioning


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Petmania are crap, they look good but they dont know s**t about the reptiles they sell.


----------



## varmint (Apr 27, 2008)

thnkx evry1 can i have evry1s msn addy please:2thumb:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

sarasin said:


> Petmania are crap, they look good but they dont know s**t about the reptiles they sell.


 
Agreed totally with that, they are muppets who dont have a clue!

As said before, North East Exotics is the best around here by far.


Id steer clear of Coast to Coast unless you are after wild caught ill reps!:cussing:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Agreed, don't like Coast to Coast either. When they first had cresteds in they had them labled wrongly (even after we told them the proper latin name). Also seen a couple of dead young cresteds in there, the vivs were the really small ones, and were heated, and the poor cresteds were cooked.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

sarasin said:


> Agreed, don't like Coast to Coast either. When they first had cresteds in they had them labled wrongly (even after we told them the proper latin name). Also seen a couple of dead young cresteds in there, the vivs were the really small ones, and were heated, and the poor cresteds were cooked.


 
Yep, know what you mean, think its just about making as much as they can there.

Thats why i like North East Exotics, they are always friendly and helpful, even Stephen :rotfl:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Agree totally, North East Exotics are great.


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

coast to coast for me tbh its the only one i use been ok to me especially mel seems to know her stuff.it is pricey but arnt all pet shops after all it is a buissness been to ne exotics once seems ok but was a flying visiit didnt spend a lot of time there plus the new vivs in c2c are spot on well impressed with the refurb


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

If you are happy with them then thats fine you have your own opinion.


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

sarasin said:


> If you are happy with them then thats fine you have your own opinion.


only replying to a post about rep shops do i sense a bit of attitude there buddy


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Not against you, just stating my opinion.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Had to comment, sorry couldnt resist.

Mark and Wend. Sorry to hear you dont like my shop. Seems odd after Mark applied for a job only eight weeks ago. Never mind. 

Lauren (Sarasin). I'm not sure why you felt the need to publically slag my shop. When you were a child you used to come to my house and I tried to encourage you into the hobby. Since you have been an adult I have further encouraged you, you even did you're work experience here at Coast to Coast. I tried to help you when you worked at Petmania, who I now see you similarily want to slag off on this post, and I tried to help you when you tried your failed attempt at opening a shop of your own. Coast to Coast is succesfull because it does a good job - sure things arent perfect, no where is, but it is still the market leader for a reason. Not only does it, on the whole have lots of happy customers, but it has never run into problems with the council licensing, nor have any sort of legal action pertaining to animal cruelty. So yes on the whole, your comments are obviously with their own agenda - and more than a tad hypocritical. Good luck in the future.

There seems to be an influx of new shops selling reptiles around the North East, Monument Aquatics, Penshaw Aquatics and Reptiles, Julies pets, Cyber Aquatics, Tropical Team - if any one wants contact details for them I hold all their details on Zoo Logics data base - along with some of the more established such as Dunsten Aquatics, Petmania and North East Exotics. Cant comment on how good or bad they all are - best to visit to make your own minds up. Just dont take comments on forums at face value - often comments are made with an agenda.

Thats without stating the obvious that some shop keepers may take exception to such comments and want to take legal action against you for making such comments as Laurens and Mark and Wendy's.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I have only been to animal allsorts once so cant really comment 
Coast 2 Coast are excellent in my opinion and will help you with after care or even advice about an animal you have bought elsewhere, 
same with Penshaw Aquatics (Brian I think the owner is) excellent quality animals, reasonably priced and again excellent advice, fins paws and claws I only use for livefood or mice


----------



## bubbs_87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Penshaw aquatics is the only place (bar coast to coast) that i trust for my advice, animals and food. But i'm in there evey week.
If it wasnt for them, it would be coast to coast without fail, ive been there and know someone who works there and cant speak highly enough of them or the way they keep their animals. 

The way i see it is if you see the animals in the shop all looking lively, healthy, clean and provided with food and water, then obviously someone in the shop is doing something right......


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

Well said Kev, I thoroughly recommend coast 2 coast as kev has gone to great lengths to obtain me a particular morph of leopard gecko that was proving difficult to get. The help they gave me was second to none and aftercare was fantastic and there really arent many shops who will go to the lengths they did for me!!!
I myself recently started working in the aquatics section of petmania and am currently overhauliing it and sorting it out. Before I started the reptiles were moved into there own shop 2 doors down and since being there I can't help but notice how dedicated johnny (there reptile guy) is to the care and maintainence of the reps. Hes always the first person in and almost guaranteed to be the last person home and often does 90 hour weeks to ensure the best possible welfare for the reptiles in his care. (all this without overtime :O)
In a nutshell the guy knows his stuff!!


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

*Serpentus Exotics*

Serpentus Exotics in Townhill, Dunfermline, Fife.

They're fantastic, amazing people, well looked after and healthy reptiles. They even have reptiles that are locally bred which is great as they have a bit of history to go with them :2thumb:

Live food, frozen food, equipment, accessories etc are all decent prices, nothing is over priced.

Always give good friendly advice when needed and your always made to feel welcome.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Im from boldon in south shields, and I dont drive so fins paws and claws is the only place I go for frozen mice and stuff, I cant afford to pay pet shop prices for reptiles!!!

Ive bought 2 corns from harton aquatics, his prices arent too bad but the animals are!


----------

